# Instead of a spring block swap....



## Belfrybat

... how about doing a quilt along? Our numbers have really dwindled and I thought for a change of pace we might do a quilt along. The one I am recommending is Aloha Ripple by Happy Cloud Creations. It is a nine week process beginning January 16th. You can see it here: https://happycloudcreations.com/2018/01/02/aloha-ripple-quilt-along/

Here is the schedule:
Starting January 2nd: Download Pattern – Select your fabric and post a photo!
Week 1: January 16th: Cut fabric
Week 2: January 23rd: Make the Flying Geese
Week 3: January 30th: Make the Half Square Triangles
Week 4: February 6th: Make the Center Block (1)
Week 5: February 13th: Make Corner Blocks A (2)
Week 6: February 20th: Make Corner Blocks B (2)
Week 7: February 27th: Make the Stacked Flying Geese blocks (4)
Week 8: March 6th: Assemble your Quilt Top
Week 9: March 13th: Baste, Quilt and Bind your Quilt!
You can download the free pattern in her Craftsy Shop. https://www.craftsy.com/profile/happy-cloud-creations-10986

Anyone interested?


----------



## Gretchen Ann

This would be a nice change. I won't be participating since I have plenty of projects already but I was tempted.


----------



## COSunflower

I LOVE the pattern but I am feeling way too overwhelmed right now to start a big project. I still have many projects to finish up plus I want to rearrange my sewing room and do some more dejunking in it.


----------



## HorseMom

That's a nice idea. Or another mystery sew along? I loved the mystery we did 5 or 6? years ago. I'm not sure I'll be organized enough in the next few weeks to participate. I'll be having surgery soon, another hernia repair, so maybe!
Heidi


----------



## Meima6

Truthfully, I will follow through for others before I will do it for myself. The swaps are my therapy I guess. My Dad is very ill, so I probably will have to focus less on quilting for a while. I will miss you folks.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am interested.
But it depends on how many days I have Estelle.


----------



## maxine

I very much like that pattern and the idea of a sew along.. but I too am going to have to bow out at this time... I'm also like meima, I do enjoy the swaps but can't do one of those either.. just too much going on in my life right now.. I have joined the other site but will keep in touch here too


----------



## Forcast

COSunflower said:


> I LOVE the pattern but I am feeling way too overwhelmed right now to start a big project. I still have many projects to finish up plus I want to rearrange my sewing room and do some more dejunking in it.


My sewing room is too cold so I'm trying to decide where to move it. Geez that will be a lot of work. But I'm finding the cost to heat the unheated room really added to my electric bill. Been using an electric sunheat but my bill was really high the 2 months I was sewing alot. Hate to do it.


----------



## COSunflower

My sewing room is in the coldest part of the house also Forcast. I moved my sewing out onto the diningroom table in Dec. It's a mess but nice during the coldest months. I used to have a friend years ago that actually DID turn her diningroom into a sewing and rubberstamping room!!! The family ate on tv trays. Lol!!!


----------



## Forcast

Ya I did that as well but once I moved all moms stuff here it just was not doable. Have a long built in cutting layout table and buikt in sewing table. All fabrics in plastic boxes that are on shelves by color. Threads tools patterns list gos on. And im a messy quilter. I clean up after each quilt set. If I take a bedroom not sure where the furniture would go. And you know that once a year when a kid and family come to visit you know youd need the bed haha. Only room I really keep warm enough is my bedroom. Ugh geez


----------



## COSunflower

I know the feeling Forcast! My granddaughter and I built a long sewing table big enough for us both to sew at the same time and shelves for all of the rubberstamping stuff and put in cubbies to organize fabric. I had a cutting table but the cats have taken it over with their dishes. Once my granddaughter takes her big tortoise home this summer, I will get my other little bedroom back for the cats and grandkids play room. I'm thinking about parting with the majority of my rubberstamping stuff so without that and the cats I will have more room in the sewing room.


----------



## Forcast

It just takes so long to get it all reset up so you feel comfortable. I built moms sewing room in asmall bedroom had the cutting layout table on hinges with fold down legs over the bed. So if she needed the bed she could fold the table up and hook it flat. It worked. Might think about doing the same kinda thing . but not in my bedroom. Cant even think about having to clean that table off each night. UGH if ony i was rich


----------

